# What are groups doing at river camps to minimize Covid spread?



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

We've been requiring each individual family unit to bring their own groover on the rare occasions where we boat with other folks. Honestly, my hubby and I have been doing most of our boating solo this year to be on the safe side.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Pretty simple, just do trips with your immediate family, in our case, just my wife and dogs. Not doing group trips this year. Super simple and safe. Then you don't have to worry about much. Use your groover for driving to and from the river instead of stopping at public rest stops, put in and taking out at unusual times and days to avoid putin/takeout crowds.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Boating with the spouse and dog too! Day trips only for now. 😶


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Another thing is to have your rig delivered to takeout a few days before you actually get there. I actually always do this anyway in case of needing to bail early due to emergency. That way your rig is sitting with UV blasting the cab for a few days killing off any virus before you get into it.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Honestly....I've gone on a bunch of multi-days this year and we have been just treating it as normal.

If you have symptoms or have come into contact with someone who does recently, don't come. Invite people you trust to adhere to this.

Wear face masks and social distance on the way to the river and back. Otherwise, wash you hands often, sanitize the kitchen and dishes, limit the cooks in the kitchen and how many people handle food. Wash your hands after you Groove and before you eat. All the stuff you should have been doing already before COVID. We did add a spray bottle of rubbing alcohol to the mix at the groover on one trip...a little spritz before and after you use it to sanitize the throne.

Outdoors on the river is a pretty safe place to be from COVID especially with the warm weather this time of year.

So far no indication that just running a river trip like normal has caused anyone on my trips to acquire the virus...so just do it but be smart.


----------

